# Chocolate Splashed Satin



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

These girls are a/a b/b c^e/c sa/sa Spl/*

They have much poorer type than most of my mice but I am working hard to improve it with every generation.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Satin makes everything yummier


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes!

I don't breed satin very often. Wasn't really expecting it in this litter but I knew there was a possibility for it. The doe facing right has a pretty nice ear set and body shape. The doe facing left is going to a pet home. Jessi might take the nicer doe.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're so pretty! I'm not used to seeing splashed mice with decent type.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Such a lovely colour, I've not seen it before.
Especially liking the middle pic


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

How can you tell for sure that the mice are satin? I'm not doubting that your mice are satin, I've just had what I think it a satin show up in a litter, and I'm don't know if he's really satin, or if I'm just being wistful. I love satins, but I didn't think my mice carried it, as they're all (up until now) regular furred with long fur popping up now and then. I also have a black tan that might be satin? He back looks normal, a little darker than my other blacks, but nothing special, but her belly is sort of silvery/tan? I'd be estatic if she is satin, I just don't know how to tell, as I've never seen a live satin before.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

The satin ones are really shiny. I don't know how else to really explain it other than very shiny and soft, like satin or sateen fabric.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Black is the hardest to tell if it's satin. The other colors are pretty obvious. One thing about satin is that it really deepens the color of a tan belly.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I'm glad im not the only one who's mice pooh everytime you take a picture of them.

x


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL!

Mine are so used to being taken out and photographed that they don't even bother to poo anymore.


----------

